# New Title!!!!



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag finished his Masters Agility Jumpers title this weekend and got 2 more double Q's, bringing his total to 5 and 203 points.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats !!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hooo! Major Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!

Lee


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great accomplishment. Congrats!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

congrats! the both of you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! What a successful week-end!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Andaka said:


> Jag finished his Masters Agility Jumpers title this weekend and got 2 more double Q's, bringing his total to 5 and 203 points.


Wow, you are doing so well! Congrats! :happyboogie:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------

